# smbfs and semi-colon, very old bug



## logan893 (Jul 1, 2016)

I see that this problem reported almost 7 years ago has still not been corrected in the base FreeBSD 10.3.

http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd-bugs/2009-10/msg00267.html

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/10.3.0/sys/fs/smbfs/smbfs_vnops.c?view=markup#l1114

I find no additional discussion regarding this fault, nor any reason to why it is not corrected after 7 years.

Is there any reason this is not yet corrected, or rejected with a reason?

Are there alternatives to the base smbfs to get around this for SMB/CIFS mounts, or will I need to recompile this part manually if I want it fixed?


----------



## kpa (Jul 1, 2016)

Is there a proper PR for the problem at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi ? If there's no PR at the official site for FreeBSD bugs it shouldn't be a big surprise that nothing has happened.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 1, 2016)

kpa said:


> Is there a proper PR for the problem at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi ? If there's no PR at the official site for FreeBSD bugs it shouldn't be a big surprise that nothing has happened.


There is PR 140068. It even has a patch attached.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2016)

Just send a note to freebsd-fs@. The PR probably fell through the cracks.


----------



## logan893 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks! I posted a reminder to the mailing list.

I see that the bug is now Open (previously In Progress), and that koobs already beat me to (indirectly, via bugzilla) post to the mailing list.


----------

